# a couple of kitten pics



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Heres a couple of pics i took of Meighan our kitten while she was playing and exploring the garden, she sure is growing fast too. i hope you like the pics.......................CHRIS.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*she is lovely chris  looks just like the little girl i have who is 8 weeks old tomorro  *


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

She's too lovely for words. Am vvv jealous. Think i'm changing my mind on my favourite breed now.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

JoWDC said:


> She's too lovely for words. Am vvv jealous. Think i'm changing my mind on my favourite breed now.


* iv still got some available  ready end of august  *


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> * iv still got some available  ready end of august  *


Don't tempt me. I couldn't look after a kitten as i work in London and wouldn't be able to give it all the love and attention that it would need. So in fairness to any kitten i'm going to stay well away - well until there comes a time when i'm not working (not through redundancy).


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Awww beautiful!!!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Gorgeous, simply gorgeous


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAwwwww gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning Pics..


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

She's gorgeous


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

So beautiful!! such a pretty breed of cat! x


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww Chris, she is exquisite! A very beautiful young lady, thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh wow, she's too gorgeous!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Many thanks to all of you for you're kind comments, best wishes......CHRIS.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

She's very lovely.

I have 6 days to go until I get my first (proper) breeding girl!

If I do not hyperventilate with excitement before then.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

loli know the feeling very well Mellowma, we waited ages for her but its worth it all in the end. good luck with the new kitten...........chris


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Sweet...............Sweet................ awww SWEET!..:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

mellowma said:


> She's very lovely.
> 
> I have 6 days to go until I get my first (proper) breeding girl!
> 
> If I do not hyperventilate with excitement before then.


i know what you mean i have ages to wait yet!!!!!
stunning little girl you have there , give her a cuddle from me plz 
julie xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i love seeing pictures of her shes gorgeous, as are your boys,,


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Shes Beautiful


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

aww thank you collie .....


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

raggs said:


> loli know the feeling very well Mellowma, we waited ages for her but its worth it all in the end. good luck with the new kitten...........chris


Thank you very much. If Petforums breaks down this time next week it may be due my overloading with photos


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

She is so beautiful! Just stunning. What a pretty kitty.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Awww shes so cute! I want I want!


----------

